# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Çfar po ndodhe ne Landovice?!

## ABSOLUTE

Mbase po e kam te veshtire.?!

Ngjarja eshte e pazakonte dhe po t'ju duket e veshtire  per ta kuptuar mundohuni ta lexoni 2 here!!!

Dola heret ne mengjes per te shkuar ne pune qe te xhiroja nje dokumentar. Pak pa hyre ne objektin e tv  mora nje telefon nga nje koleg i mi  i cili me tregoi per nje ngjarje te pazakonte. Si me shaka i thash: Jo nuk eshte e mundur, ajo qe po me thua. Me tha, te lutem shko  merre xhiruesin, shoferin dhe nisu sa me pare. Ju pergjigja se isha dakort dhe se do nisesha.

Arritem ne Prizren, qellimi ishte qe ne periferi te takonim nje mik te kolegut, i cili po na priste. U takuam dhe vazhduam rrugen per ne destinacionin e fundit, fshatin Landovicë, 3 km  larg Prizerenit. Dhe keshtu arritem tek oborri, shtepia-shtepite  e S. G. Pashe shume njerez-burra, gjera te hedhura ne oborr, orendi, kanape, karrige, shpuza, drunj, djep femije e shume tjeraMbase e kuptova pak, por sikur sbesojaI zoti i shtepise me plis te bardh, S. G, doli me vellezerit e djemte te na priste  dhe u  krijua varg njerezish, sikur te ishte ndonje e pame per kryeshendosh. Ende nuk kam pare njerez me te shqetesuar thellesisht te shqetesuar

S.G filloi te na tregoje ngjarjet para kameres:

Sot eshte e 17 dite, qe eshte duke na ndodhur, se pari zjarri ka shperthyer ne nje bodrum te shtepise, se fundit, - beri me gisht nga shtepia e pare qe ishte e pas saj edhe 6 te tjera, secila e njejte dhe te ndertuara ne stil europian! Ai vazhdoni  e pame zjarrin, aty ka pasur ushqim per kafshet dhe me mundim te madh e ndalem, menduam se ishte nga te nxehtithëëë, sikur ofshan

Zjarret filluan po ate dite edhe neper dhoma e vende te ndryshme te shtepive, ato plasnin pa pritur... nuk e dinim cpo ndodhe dhe filluam te habiteshim shume. Vraponim posht e lart duke fikur zjarret Dhe keshtu po na ndodhe gati cdo dite dhe kjo vetem diten.

Ne oborr kishte dhe hoxhallare te cilet  luteshinkendonin Kuranin ndersa aty ishte dhe njefar lloj njeriu, te cilin po e quaj me mistik!? 
Ai po pergatiste dicka  me nje uje dhe ca gjera te tjeraberi nje shkrim me shenja dhe nje symbol ne forme si X  me mbyllje nga lart dhe percjellur me shkim, ne brendesi dhe poshte tij...Shkuam te gjthe pas tij, me kameramanin tim qe xhironte. Dhe u futem ne bodrumin,  pra ku kishte filluar zjarri i pareEh ckishte aty? Simbole te gervishura ne mur. Ishin ne forme te piramidave apo trekendeshave dhe gervishtje te tjera abstrakte(nuk i kam fotot sonte por shpresoj qe tjua  sjell neser ). Mistiku ne fjale mbeti si i shtangur per ca caste ashtu si dhe  une qe po i veshtroja dhe mendja me shkonte gjithandej. E pyeta se cfare ishin dhe nese mund ti deshifronte. Ai nxori nje liber nga canta dhe thuajse gjeti nje symbol si te ngjashem, me ata ne mur. E pyeta perseri por sikur nuk diti apo nuk deshte te pergjigjej. Letren qe kishte ne duar te cilen e kishte bere me heret, e vendosi ne mur  me qellim qe ajo te largonte  xhindet!!! Dhe iku ne oborr te shtepive.
Pas pak aty erdhi nje Hoxh tjeter i cili assesi nuk pajtohej me formen e mistikut. Ky i fundit  ishte per te kenduar Kuran, e jo keshtu si mistiku sepse aludonte se keta bashkepunojne me Xhindet
Per te mos e zgjatur  po i bie me shkurt edhe pse nuk mund te ndalem dot!!!
Xhiruam gati te gjitha dhomat, ku kishin ndodhur zjarre, kulmet, bodrumet, jashte shtepive..djepin e kallur, shpuzat, kaucat, e shume te tjera. Femrat dhe femijet i kishin larguar, kishin mbetur vetem burrat.

Cndodhi me vone?
Ky mistiku e kerkonte njeren vajze, 19 vjecare e cila i kishte pare xhindet. Pas 2 ore e sollen me makine. Mistiku e futi ne hipnoze vajzen dhe ajo filloi te tregonte

Keto nuk mund ti shkruaj, nuk esht etike! Ne me pas u nisem, ora ishte 16 e 45. Por cfare  kishte ndodhur pas 10 min?!! Kjo esht thuajse pjesa me e habiteshme dhe lemeriteshme!
Vajzen e lame ne hipnoze, sepse ashtu u krijua situate qe ne te ecnimno coment, lajmerimin ne tel ma ben rreth 2 ore me vone. Vajza kishte kishte leshuar nje klithme te madhe, duke thene: u kallem, shko fikni zjarrin ne dhomen x te shtepise tjeter dhe kishte rene ne shok te thelle. Te gjithe kishin vrapuar zjarri i madh kishte kapluar ato orendi qe kishin mbetur te cilat ishin djegur dhe mezi e ndaluan zjarrin qe mos digjte gjithe shtepine.

Po e perfundoj ketu, sepse jam lodhur shume dhe po shtoj se , aty dore e njeriut nuk esht duke e ber kete, mbase dhe policia kishin ruajtur disa dite edhe te gjithe burrat e shtepise, jo me pak se 15 dhe disa qe kishin ardhur nga perendimi e pushimet

Ajo familje esht ne hallin me te madh, qe pak njerez e kuptojne e ndjejne pa e pare me syte e tyre.

Pershkrimin, per levizjet e orendive, Pc etj nuk po e pershkruaj sepse ajo dhe nuk duket interesant ne krahasim me dhjetra zjarre qe po ndodhin aty, vetem diten  jo naten.
Dhe atyre njerezve tani iu ka ardhur casti qe ti leshojne te shtate shtepite qe po ta llogarisim vleren e tyre gjithsejt, sigurisht do te jet rreth 3 milion E me gjith pasurine dhe pamjen fantastike te fshatit

Ata duan ndihme, ndihme, ndihme!

p.s. iu lutem, qe most e beni postime vec hajt pa menduar mire sepse nuk esht korrekte por aludoj qe te pergjigjen ata qe din dicka per kete.

----------


## dardani8

Ne Fshatin tim nje Familje kishin bler nje cope Toke nga shkijet dhe aty filluan te ndertojne nje shtepi se bashku me nje ode. mu ne ate vendin ku e ndertuan oden kishte qen nje varrez ne te cilen shkijet ne vitet 1912 e 1914 kishin masakruar shqiptaret.

Ne ode ajo Familje ka pritur mysafir dhe aty flinin me shumice Burrat, ata kishin  probleme per arsye se naten aty shfaqeshin Fantazma te cilet nuk i lenin te flenin rehat e edhe udhetarve qe kalonin aty rruges ju shfaqeshin edhe sidomos Kuajt kur kalonin me Qerre i trembnin sa qe kuajt beheshin si te qmendur.
Familja ne fjale nuk dinte se qka te bente deri sa dikush mesoi nga nje shka qe kishte dikun  afer 80 vjete i cili edhe vet kishte marre pjes ne ato masakra u tregoj atyre se qka ka ndodhur aty keshtu qe ata u detyruan te ndertojne shtepin ne nje vend tjeter se bashku me oden dhe keshtu u qetsuan edhe shpirterat

----------


## jessi89

Shume interesante dhe e frikshme. Gjera te tilla jep TV ketu gjithmon neper shtepi te ndryshme.Sidomos aty ku ka pas vdekje qofte edhe te thjeshta,ndodhin shume te tilla.Zgjidhjen e gjejne duke telefonuar ca shoqata qe i prishin keto xhinde...uff se na u shpif...
Prandaj njerezit kur blejne shtepi e kane pytje specifike kete,,,,a ka vdek njeri ketu?
Ne rastin konkret  zjaret jane skandal.

Po me vajzen c'behet?

----------


## extreme

e bukur per nje film horor triller kjo ngjarje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kosovar2006

Sapo ndegjova ket ne lajmet publike ne RTK. Dhe po nuk jan horror por te ndodhi te verteta po aty ku ka pastersi dhe lexim kurani nuk ndodhin keta 

Profeti Sylejman a.s ka qen i vetmi i cili i ka pas xhind nen kontroll


Jan disa DUA per tu mbrojtur ndaj ketyre



1. Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit, 
2. Prej dëmit të çdo krijese, që Ai e krijoi. 
3. Dhe prej errësirës së natës kur ngryset plotësisht. 
4. Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që lidhin dhe fryejnë nyja. 
5. Edhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës vepron.




1. Thuaj: ìMbështetem në Zotin e njerëzve! 
2. Sunduesin e njerëzve, 
3. Të adhuruarin e njerëzve, 
4. Prej të keqes së cytësit që fshihet. 
5. I cili hedh dyshime në zemrat e njerëzve, 
6. Qoftë ai nga xhinët ose nga njerëzitî

Dhe thuaj ket  poashtu 




1. Thuaj: Ai, All-llahu është Një! 
2. All-llahu është mbështetja (Atij i mbështetet çdo krijesë). 
3. As síka lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur. 
4. Dhe Atij askush nuk i është i barabartë. 

Ajetul Kursi



Pra gjdo musliman duhet te kuptoj keta gjera dhe te kerkoj mbrojtje ng SHEJTANI, NJERZVE TE KQIJ, GJINET DHE MAGJIVE

----------


## Renea

Dmth e vertet qenka , Allahu na mbroft .

----------


## muli21

Kjo është punë xhinësh, mirëpo edhe ç'ai personi mistik qenka bashkëpuntor me to, dhe vështirë se do të ketë zgjidhje, sepse këtu është përzier edhe qufri ( vet thirrja  dhe prezenca e këtij personi mistik), Allahu e din më së miri.

----------


## Mister Enigma

Unë kam lexuar shumë për kësi dukuri parapsikologjike, janë shumë atraktive si tregime, siç tha dikush si një skenar për një horror. Unë nganjëherë u besoj, nganjëherë nuk u besoj. Shpesh bie në dilemë por prapë dyshimet janë të mëdha. Por ajo që s'më pëqen fare është se si i lidhin me fe, me xhinde, e ku di unë. As Kurani, as çfarëdo libri nuk mund t'i largojë ato.

----------


## hajla

> Mbase po e kam te veshtire….?!
> 
> Ngjarja eshte e pazakonte dhe po t'ju duket e veshtire  per ta kuptuar mundohuni ta lexoni 2 here!!!
> 
> Dola heret ne mengjes per te shkuar ne pune qe te xhiroja nje dokumentar. Pak pa hyre ne objektin e tv  mora nje telefon nga nje koleg i mi  i cili me tregoi per nje ngjarje te pazakonte. Si me shaka i thash: ‘Jo nuk eshte e mundur, ajo qe po me thua’. Me tha, ‘te lutem shko  merre xhiruesin, shoferin dhe nisu sa me pare. Ju pergjigja se isha dakort dhe se do nisesha.
> 
> Arritem ne Prizren, qellimi ishte qe ne periferi te takonim nje mik te kolegut, i cili po na priste. U takuam dhe vazhduam rrugen per ne destinacionin e fundit, fshatin Landovicë, 3 km  larg Prizerenit. Dhe keshtu arritem tek oborri, shtepia-shtepite  e S. G. Pashe shume njerez-burra, gjera te hedhura ne oborr, orendi, kanape, karrige, shpuza, drunj, djep femije e shume tjera…Mbase e kuptova pak, por sikur s’besoja…I zoti i shtepise me plis te bardh, S. G, doli me vellezerit e djemte te na priste  dhe u  krijua varg njerezish, sikur te ishte ndonje e pame per kryeshendosh. Ende nuk kam pare njerez me te shqetesuar thellesisht te shqetesuar…
> 
> S.G filloi te na tregoje ngjarjet para kameres:
> ...


...per momentin s'gjeja fjale,pervetem se trishtim!
p.s.per qfare lexova nen keta rreshta? diqe e pazakont, qe kam ndegjuar ndonjihere,(shum konfjuze)! duhet t'themi qe ne setuaten cila ndodheka, qenka mese e veshtire dhe per ekipet humanitare,a cilat do qofshin ato? per tu afruar te pakten qfare do ndihme!

Megjithate,do jemi kurreshtare te dijm me teper te dhena,pikerisht nga i nderuar ABSOLUTE,per faktin qe paska qen ne vend te ngjarjes.
Ku besoj qe akoma keni per t'hulumtuar,apo per t'bere diqka mbi fatin e atyre familjeve qe qenkan aqe ne halle, per me teper lutem Zotit qe ti mbroj nga ma e keqe,Jufalemnderit

hajla,

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

kto gjera ndodhin ne gjith boten edhe ne religjione tjera ndihma kerkohet tek ata qe bejne lutje pa pagese lutje kuranore.
Pa pages po citoj edhe njeher se eshte e ndaluar te perfitoj matrialisht dikush me librin e shejte aje qe kerkon te paguhet nuk ka efekt leximi i librit te shejt kshtu spaku kam dexhuar.

----------


## fisniku-student

Mirë do kishte qenë qe te na sjellesh ndonje provë matriale (foto apo video) qe te kuptojm me shumë rreth kesaj ngjarje te pazakontë...

Por nje gjë dihet ,siq tha absolute ,kjo nuk eshte dorë njeriu qe e ka bere kte te pazakontë...

----------


## DI_ANA

> Unë kam lexuar shumë për kësi dukuri parapsikologjike, janë shumë atraktive si tregime, siç tha dikush si një skenar për një horror. Unë nganjëherë u besoj, nganjëherë nuk u besoj. Shpesh bie në dilemë por prapë dyshimet janë të mëdha. Por ajo që s'më pëqen fare është se si i lidhin me fe, me xhinde, e ku di unë. As Kurani, as çfarëdo libri nuk mund t'i largojë ato.


E çfare te largoje?!
Personalisht kam lexuar ashtu si ty per kete dukuri,por sinqerisht nuk i besoj fare!!!
Me vjen keq,por per mua kjo shpjegohet vetem me faktin qe njeriu ka shume imagjinate dhe arrin te trrilloje lloj lloj skenash per arsye qe nuk mund ti dime gjithmone.
Ne kete rast psh nuk e kuptoj pse kjo "dukuri" lidhet me fene myslimane!!
A thua duhet te lexojme dhe te besojme te kurani per "te shpetuar nga xhindet"!!!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _Mersin_

Kjo eshte prej puneve e shejtaneve xhinde.

Kjo vjen prej shkaqeve te meposhtem

Para se te vijne banuesit vendi ka qene varreze, vend plehrash ose dicka tjeter dhe ka qene vend qe kane pas jetuar xhindet.
Perhapja e imoralitetit me ane te televizioneve.
Mbushja e shtepive me harame si alkoli, duhani, muzika etj.
Mos adhurimi i Allahut ne keto shtepi nga nejrzit qe banojne ne to.
Mos leximi i Kuranit ne keto shtepi dhe mos kryerja e dhikrit te mengjesit dhe mbremjes.
ndoshta dikush nga pjesetaret e familjes mund te kete lenduar ndonje xhinde me uje te nxehte me ndonje send a dicka tjeter dhe nuk ka permend Allahun ne momentin e kryerjes se veprimit.


Si te veprojme ne keto raste.
Mbeshtetja dhe lidhja me Zotin.
Fillimi i faljes se namazeve dhe kryerja e duave te mengjesit dhe mbremjes.
Leximi i sures bekare ne ate shtepi eshte ilaci me i mire per shtepine sipas hadithit te profetit .as ne shtepine qe lexohet bekareja nuk afrohet shejtani tre dite.
Leximi i ajetit kursij dhe sureve Felek Nas dhe Ihlas.

Nese do fillosh te kryesh keto do shikosh qe demet ne shtepine tende do largohen dhe ti bashke me familjaret do qetesoheni inshalla, me ndihmen e Allahut.

Per me shume shiko kete faqen dhe postimin numer 6

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45

----------


## Besi3

*Na Muslimanet e kena Mesuesin me te mire, Muhammedin a.s per kete ngjarje...*

Nese ka Mundesi qe dikush nga Banoret ta therrasin EZANIN... Pastaj Ne nje SHtepi qe Lexohet Surja El BEKARE ne ate shtepi 3 dite Shejtani nuk mund te futet. Keshtu qe un i kisha Sugjeru qe me ndonje Auto Parlant Nese mundet dikush ta Therret EZANIN... Gogja shpesh Bile

Me ndihmen e All-llahut ka mu ndal Zjarri... All-llahu ju ndihmofte

----------


## xemanuel

ne bote ndodhin gjera te quditshme kam degjuar shume raste por qe nuk i kam perjetuar personalisht por mrekulli te medha kam perjetuar prej se besoj ne jezusin edhe ajo qa eshte me rendesi eshte se po te behet nje lutje drejtuar Jezusit cdo gje zhduket sepse vetem Ai mund te parandaloj dhe te bej mrekulli

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> E çfare te largoje?!
> Personalisht kam lexuar ashtu si ty per kete dukuri,por sinqerisht nuk i besoj fare!!!
> Me vjen keq,por per mua kjo shpjegohet vetem me faktin qe njeriu ka shume imagjinate dhe arrin te trrilloje lloj lloj skenash per arsye qe nuk mund ti dime gjithmone.
> Ne kete rast psh nuk e kuptoj pse kjo "dukuri" lidhet me fene myslimane!!
> A thua duhet te lexojme dhe te besojme te kurani per "te shpetuar nga xhindet"!!!!


sa i perket besimit tend DI_ANA, esht ceshtje personale, e ytja dhe e te gjith atyre, qe nuk besojne. Ndersa une iu them edhe njehere, qe e tera esht e vertete, kjo qe kam shkruar.  
E kam pare me syt e mi, plus dhe disa gjera tjera, qe nuk i kam postuar ketu per arsye etike...
ndersa, atyre qe thone, se duhet kjo apo ajo... :
Te gjitha jane ber dhe jane duke u ber aty: lutje, lexim i Kuaranit, degjohet hoxha kur falet nga Minarja, dtth, Ezani dhe lutje tjera te ndryshme...por fenomeni nuk ndalet.... !!!

Ndersa pse e kam postuar ketu, kjo ka ndodhe pikerisht me sygjerimin e Moderatoreve... sepse une pajtohem, qe kjo s'ka te bej me asnje "religjion"... esht fenomen PARANORMAL 
e perse hoxhallaret, jane implikuar ne ket fenomen, kjo esht ceshtje, se s'ka pas kush tejter, ndoshta....Dhe sigurisht, qe edhe "misticizmi Islam" i spjegon fenomeet te tilla...ne lidhje me Xhind, etj.

Pavaresisht, anetaret e familjes, kerkojne ndihme nga kush do qofte, vetem te rahatohen, sepse jane te lemeritur e tmerruar.

----------


## Expedition

> Ne kete rast psh nuk e kuptoj pse kjo "dukuri" lidhet me fene myslimane!!


sepse atyre qe ju ka ndodhur kjo jane musliman! nje gje duhet te dish, qe shejtanet gjejne musliman qe nuk kane njohuri dhe as dituri fare nga feja e tyre dhe i ngancmojn, corjentojn, etj etj. kurse ju si adhurues te tij qe jeni, ai ju ndihmon.




> A thua duhet te lexojme dhe te besojme te kurani per "te shpetuar nga xhindet"!!!!


Po sherimi nga xhinnet dhe cdo semundje shpirterore ose dhimje trupore e pa shpjegueshme gjendet ne kuran, per besimtaret qe e besojn ate, qe eshte i zebritur nga Zoti i boteve, kurse mosbesimtaret nuk i sheron, por u shton dhe me shume deshperim. 
 FAKT dhe mrekulli kemi ajetin kuranor

*17-82. Ne të shpallim Kur'anin që është shërim dhe mëshirë për besimtarët, kurse jobesimtarëve nuk u shton tjetër përpos dëshprim.*

----------


## celyy

> sa i perket besimit tend DI_ANA, esht ceshtje personale, e ytja dhe e te gjith atyre, qe nuk besojne. Ndersa une iu them edhe njehere, qe e tera esht e vertete, kjo qe kam shkruar.  
> E kam pare me syt e mi, plus dhe disa gjera tjera, qe nuk i kam postuar ketu per arsye etike...
> ndersa, atyre qe thone, se duhet kjo apo ajo... :
> Te gjitha jane ber dhe jane duke u ber aty: lutje, lexim i Kuaranit, degjohet hoxha kur falet nga Minarja, dtth, Ezani dhe lutje tjera te ndryshme...por fenomeni nuk ndalet.... !!!
> 
> Ndersa pse e kam postuar ketu, kjo ka ndodhe pikerisht me sygjerimin e Moderatoreve... sepse une pajtohem, qe kjo s'ka te bej me asnje "religjion"... esht fenomen PARANORMAL 
> e perse hoxhallaret, jane implikuar ne ket fenomen, kjo esht ceshtje, se s'ka pas kush tejter, ndoshta....Dhe sigurisht, qe edhe "misticizmi Islam" i spjegon fenomeet te tilla...ne lidhje me Xhind, etj.
> 
> Pavaresisht, anetaret e familjes, kerkojne ndihme nga kush do qofte, vetem te rahatohen, sepse jane te lemeritur e tmerruar.


Amund te sjellesh naj video , apo foto ta rastit ?

----------


## Shpat Berisha

Ju Prizreni,bile e keni shume leht;-keni hoxhallare,shehlere,prifterinj e ekspert te paranormales sa te doni si A.Abrashi  me shoke...!!! ...???
-Landovica, me sa kam degjuar eshte vendbanim i vjeter,me shume toka dhe hapsira qe shtrihen ne toke ranore(shtrihet buze Drinit te Bardhe-mund te kete vakume gjeologjike nga periudhat teper te lashta ku jane depozituar dhe koncentruar gazra te ndryshme),ka shume shtresime varrezash dhe cka eshte me problematike-prrojet dhe prockat e ketij vendi-koheve te fundit me qellim te zgjerimit te trojeve te ndertimit, jane mbushur me materiale te llojllojshme si gure,mbetje urbane,plehra etj.,dhe pastaj mbi to eshte shtruar dhe nje shtrese dheu e cila nuk mund te ndaloj krijimin e djegjes se vetevetishme te gazrave qe lirohen nga dekompozimi i materialeve organike dhe lirimi i biokarbureve.Ata te Prizrenit (ekpertet), e dijne shume mire se ne deponine e Korishes ka ndodhur i njejti fenomen-djegja e gazrave qe lirohen nga toka edhe pse te mbuluara me nje shtrese te trash dheu-  te shtresuar me dhjetra vite.
-Ndoshta duhet thirrur edhe ekpertet e UE qe kane projektuar dhe ndertuar Deponine e Qytetit, qe ata te analizojne rruget dhe kanalet e derdhjeve te deponise,sepse mund te ndodhe qe ka ndonje ngulfatje te atyre kanaleve prej  nga behet drenazhimi.
Mendja ma thot,se ne kete rast tejet intrigues,ka pak vend per lutje hoxhallaresh e "ekspertesh" te fenomeneve paranormale e qe mund ta bejne punen leshe e li...

----------


## Archicad

Data  25-07-2008, ora  16:14

Deklarimi:".... _(nuk i kam fotot sonte por shpresoj qe tjua sjell neser )...."_

Data 27-07-2008, ora 04:42:

No Comment: ENDE S'KA FOTO....

Deklarimet ne forme te zedhenesit te asaj familjeje ne foruminshqiptar se : 

_"Ata duan ndihme, ndihme, ndihme!"  dhe 

"Pavaresisht, anetaret e familjes, kerkojne ndihme nga kush do qofte, vetem te rahatohen, sepse jane te lemeritur e tmerruar."_ 

Keto deklarime edhepse ma shtojne dyshimin ne vertetesine e ngjarjes ende  me  shume,  une prapseprape do te ju jepja  nje  keshille:

"Le  te shperngulen prej  aty  qe  te  gjithe, Fenomeni  Inshallah  nuk  konsumohet  dhe ti  shesin ato shtepi per  nja  10 milione  euro per xhirimeve te  filmave horror,  ose  dokumentare."


Pershendetje  nga Prizreni

P.S. Ne  Prizren  ende s'ka thashethena rreth  kesaj....

----------

